# Topics > Robotics > Smartphone robots >  PuckBot, telepresence robot, San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - puckbot.com

Creator - Matt Walker

----------


## Airicist

PuckBot your remote mobile robot

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> PuckBot is a simple robotic puck you plug your android phone into and then control it online from anywhere in the world online. Perfect for spending time with family when far away or being present at an important business meeting. Buy PuckBot now for just $59

----------

